# yamaha rhino snorkles. starting issues



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i own a 2007 yamaha rhino 450. and i just put 2inch snorks on it. and now when you go to start it. it doesnt wanna stay running. or start that easy. unless you cover half of the air box snorkle. so does that mean it needs jetted?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah. getting too much air at idle sounds like.


----------



## grizzlywaggon (May 1, 2011)

With a two inch snorkle, yes jetting would be a good iea, maybe even a 45 pilot jet.. ooooorrrr...get a 2" to 1 1/2 reducer and stick in the end of your snork to cut down on the air flow.. it took me a WHILE to get the jetting right on my old grizzly.. a end cap with a hole drilled in it the same size as the factory intake also works just as well..

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i got it figured out guys. it dont need jetted. the airbox lid wasnt latched all the way.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol... well yeah that could cause it to get too much air! Glad you got it worked out.


----------

